# The Prophecies of Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H) about End times



## HumanJinn

Prophecies of the Prophet Muhammad Peace be upon him which were fulfilled in his lifetime and after his death. These prophecies are clear proofs of Muhammad’s prophet hood may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him

One of the ways in which a person proves his prophethood is honesty, whether it be in regards to incidents in the past, in their everyday life, or things to come in the future. In addition to the Quran, there are many sayings of Prophet Muhammad which contain prophecies he made in his lifetime dealing with near and distant future. Some of them have come true, others await fulfillment. Hudhaifah, a disciple of Prophet Muhammad, tells us:

“The Prophet once delivered a speech in front of us wherein he mentioned everything [all the signs] that would happen till the Final Hour without leaving anything. Some of us remembered it and some forgot it. After that speech, I used to see events taking place which were referred to in that speech, but I had forgotten them before their occurrence. Then I would recognize such events as a man recognizes another man who has been absent and then sees and recognizes him.” (_Saheeh Al-Bukhari_)
*
I have been hearing about this by zaid hamid in some of his lectures and did some research on it.

a muslim army would conquer india, (probably pakistan army) after that hazrat isa (Jesus Son of Mary Peace on them both) will return and this army would join him in the middle east to fight the jews

I found this site which was quite interesting
GHAZWA-E-HIND

some hadiths from the above link

Prophecy number 1.
Holy Prophet (PBUH) Told Hazrat Abu Huraira (RA): 
"From the Umat (Followers of Islam currently) there will be a rise of Battalions from Sindh (Indus) and Hind (Sub-continent)" on which Abu Huraira said If I got opportunity to be part of such a movement and if I martyred then it is good, if I returned alive I will be like free Abu Huraira who is freed from Hell by Allah".

Prophecy number 2:
Holy Prophet (PBUH) Told Hazrat Suban (RA): 
"Two groups in my Umma will be freed by Allah from hell fire, One which will conquer India and the other which will be with Hazrat Esa (AS)." 

Prophecy number 3:
Holy Prophet (PBUH) Discussed India with Hazrat Abu Huraira (RA) and told that: 
"One of your Battalion will fight in India, Allah will give success to them to the level that they (Mujahideen) will enchain their (Hindus) rulers with clutches, and Allah will forgive sins of these warriors and when they return they will find Hazrat Esa (AS) in Damascus." 
Hazrat Abu Huraira (AS) said:
"If i had opportunity to participate in this war then i will sell all of my old and new belongings and will participate. When Allah will give us success and when we will return i will be an independent Abu Huraira who will come to Damascus and will find Hazrat Esa (AS). O my Holy Prophet (PBUH) i will have very strong desire at that time to got to him and tell him that i am your companion." 

Prophecy number 4:

Hazrat Kaab (RA) said that Holy Prophet (PBUH) said that: 

"One of the Kings of Bait-ul-Muqadas will launch Battalion to India. Muslims will conquer India, capture their treasures, then King will use these treasures to decorate Bait-ul-Muqadas. That Battalion will present the rulers of India enchained with clutches in front of King. His warriors with permission of King will conquer all the area between east and west and will stay in India will the arrival of Dajjal." 

Prophecy number 5:

This prophecy narrated by Hazrat Safwan Bin Umru (RA) is Marfoh in the level . He said that some people told him that Holy Prophet (PBUH) said that 
"Some people from My Umma will fight India. Allah will give them great success till they will enchain the rulers of India in clutches, Allah will forgive sins of these Mujahideen and when they will return Damascus they will find Hazrat Esa (AS) there"
*
*(1) Thawban (R.A) narrated that the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said, “Allah has protected two groups of my Ummah from the Hellfire – one that will conquer India and the other that will be with ‘Esa son of Maryam (AS)”*
*
(2) “Abu Huraira (R.A) said, “The Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) promised us the conquest of India. If I was to come across that event, I will spend my soul and wealth. If I am killed then I am among the best of martyrs. And if I return then I am Abu Huraira (RA) who has been freed from the fire of hell.” (Sunan Nasai)

(3) Na’im, son of Hammad in al-Fitan reports that, Abu Huraira said that the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) mentioned India and said, “A group of you will conquer India, Allah will open for them (India) until they come with its kings chained – Allah having forgiven their sins – when they return back (from India), they will find Esa son of Maryam in Syria.” 


One day, an Arab man come to Prophet Muhammad Peace be upon him and ask
“Now, tell me of the Last Hour,” asked the man
The Prophet Muhammed (peace and blessings be upon him) replied, “The one asked knows no more of it than the one asking.”
“Then tell me about its signs,” said the man
The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) replied, “That slave women give birth to their mistresses; and that you see barefoot, unclothed, beginning shepherds competing in the construction of tall buildings

Then the visitor left, and I waited a long time. Then the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) asked me, “Do you know, Omar, who the questioner was?” I replied, “Allah and His Messenger know best.”He said (Allah bless him and give him peace), “It was Jibril. He came to you to teach you your religion*.”Sahih Muslim”


* Dubai 1950, a village*






Dubai now





New names for of alcohols 

The Messenger of Allah peace be upon him said : "*A range of my Ummah will make alcohols legal for themselves, they call it by another names*" [Narrated by Ahmad].
Really alcohols now have many names: beer, vodka and whiskey ... And all new names were not known before, it is the Holy Prophet, who told the prophet that people will invent new names for alcohols? 

not only that, even spcific names for it





PEOPLE DO YOU BELIEVE NOW THAT MUHAMMED WAS INDEED PROPHET OF GOD

*Muhammed announced second coming of Jesus in future*

Abu Hurayrah said: The Messenger of God Muhammed said: “*How will you be when the son of Mary descends amongst you and your imam (is) from amongst you *?”

Jabir bin ‘Abd Allah is reported to say: I heard the Messenger of God say: *“A section of my people will not cease fighting for truth and will prevail till the Day of Resurrection.” He said: “Jesus son of Mary would then descend and their (Muslims') commander (amir) would ask him to come and lead them in prayer, but he would say: ‘No, some amongst you are commanders over some (amongst you).’” This is the honor from God for this Ummah *(Muslim).

*God’s Messenger said: By him in whose hands my soul is, (Jesus) son of Mary will descend amongst you shortly as a just ruler (hakaman muqsitan) and will break the cross and kill the pig and abolish the jizyah. Wealth will flow (in such abundance that) nobody will accept (any charitable gifts).* (Bukhari 3/425, Muslim 1/p. 255).





__________________
God/Allah say in the Quran:

*38:8 "...but they are in doubt concerning My Quran and this is because they have not yet tasted My Punishment!*
*O My servants who have transgressed against their own souls, despair not of the mercy of Allah. Indeed, Allah forgives all sins. Truly, He is Most Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Surah az-Zumar 39:53) *

There are at least 160 known and confirmed prophecies of Prophet Muhammad which were fulfilled in his lifetime and the first generation after him We will mention some here.

(1) Preceding the Battle of Badr, the first and decisive confrontation with pagan Meccans in the second year of migration from Mecca in 623 CE, Prophet Muhammad foretold the precise spot every pagan Meccan soldier would fall. Those who witnessed the battle saw the prophecy come true with their own eyes

(2) Prophet Muhammad prophesized the Battle of the Confederates (_al-Ahzab_) would be the last invasion the tribe of Quraish (the pagan Meccans) would launch against the Muslims. It was fought in the fifth year of migration, 626 CE and was the last military conflict between the two sides. All Meccans embraced Islam after a few years

(3) The Prophet informed his daughter, Fatima, that she would be the first member of his family to die after him. There are two prophecies in one: Fatima will outlive her father; Fatima will be the first member of his household to die after him. Both were fulfilled

(4) The Prophet Muhammad prophesized Jerusalem would be conquered after his death
The prophecy was fulfilled when, according to Encyclopedia Britannica: “In 638 the Muslim Caliph, Umar I, entered Jerusalem.”

(5) The Prophet Muhammad prophesized the conquest of Persia. It was conquered by Umar’s commander, Sa’ad bin Abi Waqqas. In the words of Encyclopedia Britannica:

“…raids into Sasanian territory were quickly taken up by Muhammad’s Caliphs, or deputies, at Medina - Abu Bakr and Umar ibn al-Khattab… an Arab victory at Al-Qadisiyyah in 636/637 was followed by the sack of the Sasanian winter capital at Ctesiphon on the Tigris. The Battle of Nahavand in 642 completed the Sasanids’ vanquishment.”

(6) The Prophet Muhammad prophesized the conquest of Egypt.
In the words of Encyclopedia Britannica:

“Amr… undertook the invasion in 639 with a small army of some 4,000 men (later reinforced). With what seems astonishing speed the Byzantine forces were routed and had withdrawn from Egypt by 642… Various explanations have been given for the speed with which the conquest was achieved.”

(7) The Prophet foretold confrontation with the Turks. The first conflict took place in the caliphate of Umar in 22 AH

(8) The Prophet foretold the first maritime battle to be undertaken by Muslims would be witnessed by Umm Haram, the first woman to participate in a naval expedition. He also prophesied the first assault on Constantinople

The first maritime battle in Muslim history was in 28 AH in the rule of Mu’awiya. It was witnessed by Umm Haram as foretold by Prophet Muhammad, and Yazid ibn Mu’awiya led the first attack on Constantinople in 52 AH

(9) The prophecy that Rome, Persia, and Yemen will be conquered was made during the Battle of Confederates in 626 CE, under extreme circumstances, as is described by the Quran:

“[Remember] when they came at you from above you and from below you, and when eyes shifted [in fear], and hearts reached the throats and you assumed about God [various] assumptions. There, the believers were tested and shaken with a severe shaking. And [remember] when the hypocrites and those in whose hearts is disease said, ‘God and His Messenger did not promise us except delusion.’” (Quran 33:10-12)

(10) Prophet Muhammad prophesized an imposter claiming to speak in the name of God would be killed at the hands of a righteous man in Muhammad’s lifetime. Al-Aswad al-Ansi, an imposter prophet in Yemen, was killed in the Prophet’s lifetime by Fayruz al-Daylami

There are at least an additional 28 prophecies pertaining to the end times which are awaiting fulfillment.

Indeed these well-documented prophecies are clear proofs of the Prophethood of Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him. There is no possible way that the Prophet could have knowledge of these incidents except if it were inspired by God Himself, all in order to further prove the authenticity of the Muhammad, that he was not an imposter, but rather a Prophet raised by God to deliver humanity from Hell fire

1. Open Istanbul and Rome 

Prophet Muhammad predicted that the Muslims would open two cities, Istanbul and Rome. His companions asked him which one would be opened first, he replied Istanbul (present city of Contantinople in Turkey). The Muslims opened Istanbul in 1453 A.D. after fighting for 55 days. The leader of the Muslims was Muhammad Al Feteh. This ended the powerful empire of Rome. There were two major sects of Christianity: one is based in Rome and the other in Istanbul. 

2. Mongols and Tartars 

The Muslims will fight two tribes. The first tribe has face like the hammer (the Mongolians). The second tribe wears furs and has small eyes (the Tartars (Taimur Lung and Genghis Khan). Both predictions occurred when these tribes destroyed the established Islamic state and captured the territories, except for the Arabian peninsula. But after a few years, they accepted Islam. There about 90,000,000 Muslims in China and around 80,000,000 Muslims in the former Republic of Soviet Union. 

3. End of Caesar and Qisra 

Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) said to Caesar and Qisra that after their death there will be no more Caesar and Qisra.And these empires joined the Islamic state. This happened in 638 A.D. (during the period of the second Calipha Omar). 

4. Jewish Control Of Palestine 

The Muslims and Jews will fight against each other. The Muslims will be on the Eastern side and the Jews will be on the Western side of the Jordan River. We know that the Jewish people captured Palestine and fought against the Arabs. The prophecy in this verse has been fulfilled through the support of the Israeli State by America, Europe and Russia. 

5. People Prefer Dogs over Children 

He predicted that in the future people will care more for dogs than their children. Today we find couples who do not want to have children and instead prefer to have dogs. 

6. Open Sex 

Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) predicted that a time will come when people will have open sex in the streets and other public places. We see this in the theater, university campuses, etc. 

7. Interest (Banks) 

Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) predicted that a time will come when people everywhere will use interest all over the world and nobody will be able to escape it. Europe and America were against interest until the start of the 19th century when Vatican started using interest, then others accepted. 

8. Muslims Will Open Egypt 

Prophet Muhammad told his (Sahabah) followers that God would help the Muslims open Egypt. The Muslims were told to be kin to the Christian people (Themee) and take care of them because they are relatives to me (Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) ). Under Islamic Law, Themee (Jews and Christians) have every right to practice their own customs and beliefs. They are not required to participate in any war to defend the Islamic State. In the 12th century, during the Crusades, many Christian Arabs fought enthusiastically with the Muslims against the European Christians to defend the Islamic State, because they were satisfied with their life under Islamic rule. Egypt now has 50 million Muslims. 

9. Increase in Trading 

A wife helps her husband with earning money. The relationship among families and relatives are weakened. Education improved. The justice system is unfair. 

10. The Muslims Will Fight the False Messiah 

The Muslims on the east of Jordan River and the false Messiah on the west. 
It is narrated by Sayyiduna Abdullah bin Umar that the Holy Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) said:

*“When the belly of Makkah will be cleft open and through it will be dug out river-like passages (i.e. tunnels) and the buildings of the Holy City of Makkah will rise higher than its mountains, when you observe these signs, then understand that the time of trial(Judgment day) is near at hand.”*

in 19th century no tall building in Mekka






how does it look now










How could Muhammed know that 1400 years ago, that buildings will be higher than mountains?

God answers that in quran:

*53:3 he(Muhammed) does not speak from his own desire. 
4 It is nothing but pure revelation revealed by God. * 

Jesus confirms this in Bible:

◄ John 16:13 ►
*But when he, the Spirit of truth, comes, he will guide you into all the truth. He will not speak on his own; he will speak only what he hears, and he will tell you what is yet to come.*
__________________
God/Allah say in the Quran:

*38:8 "...but they are in doubt concerning My Quran and this is because they have not yet tasted My Punishment!*
*O My servants who have transgressed against their own souls, despair not of the mercy of Allah. Indeed, Allah forgives all sins. Truly, He is Most Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Surah az-Zumar 39:53) *

Nudes on the Beach 

Prophet Muhammed (pbuh) said that a time will come when the devil will put his throne on the sea and invite people to it. This is the present trend of going to the beaches in nakedness. This trend started after World War I. 

12. Forty Islamic States 

At the time of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh), there was only one Islamic state the one which was formed by Prophet Muhammad himself. But Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) predicted that a time would come when there would be 40 Islamic states, and they will be controlled by the Anti-Christ. He also he also predicted that more than 70,000 people form the Old Persian Empire (Western Russia and Northern Iran, and west of Afghanistan) will follow the Anti-Christ. Many Jews are presently leaving this area and are moving to the Palestine area. 

13. Adoption of Western Dress By Muslim Women 

He predicted that a time will come when Muslim women will be wearing Un-Islamic clothing. 

14. Aids (Or Sexually Transmitted Diseases) 

No nation that ever practiced sodomy and adultery will escape the inflection of diseases, pains, and suffering which were unknown to their ancestors. 

*Introduction*
Very often Christians reject the prophetic mission of the prophet Muhammad (pbuh) under the delusion that he made no prophecies. This claim was recently exemplified by a member of the answering-islam.org team called Andrew Vargo, who claimed that:-


_“Muhammad fancied himself a Prophet like Jesus and the Prophets of the Old Testament. The problem with Muhammad's claim is that a Prophet must give prophecies (detailed predictions of future events which must come true) in order to be called a Prophet. One does not bestow the title on himself as Muhammad did. Muhammad failed the Bible's test and, therefore, cannot be considered a Prophet” (Andrew Vargo, http://www.answering-islam.org/responses/badawi/radio/RA200K63.htm)_

However, this shows a serious lack of understanding. Muhammad (pbuh) was the seal of the Prophets and he probably made more prophecies than any other prophet. In this article we will discuss the Prophecies made by Prophet Muhammad (pbuh), under three separate sections: Prophecies from the Qur’an; Prophecies from the Hadeeths; Prophecies concerning the last days.

This article will (insh’allah) not only refute the ideas of those evangelists who try to deny the mission of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) but also provide further evidence that Muhammad (pbuh) was a genuine prophet who was sent to call humanity back to true monotheism as practiced by all previous prophets and the worship of the one and true God.

*Prophecies from the Qur’an*

*The triumph of the Byzantines over the Persians*

1. The Byzantine and Persian Empires were the super-powers of the time. It was during the years when the few believers were severely persecuted in Makka that the Persians utterly defeated the Byzantines. They had sweeping victories, and conquered Aleppo, Antioch, and the chief Syrian provinces, including Damascus. Jerusalem fell to their arms in 614-615. The Christians were massacred and their churches burnt. The Persian flood of conquest went on to Egypt, and reached as far as Tripoli in North Africa. Another Persian army ravaged Asia Minor and reached right up to the gates of Constantinople. The Makkan pagans rejoiced greatly, and redoubled their taunts and persecution against the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, whose Message was a renewal of the Message of Jesus preached in Palestine. The following Qur’anic verses, which were revealed just at that time, gave certain tidings of a very near victory of the Romans over the Perisans:

The Romans have been defeated in a land close by, but they, after their defeat, will be victorious, within nine years. God’s is the command in the former case and in the latter, and on that day believers will rejoice, with the help of God. He helps to victory whom He wills. He is the All-Mighty, the All-Compassionate. (_al-Rum_, 30.1-5)

No one at that time could make such a prediction. But the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, conveyed these Divine Revelations to his followers. They confirmed him without hesitation and Abu Bakr bet the Makkan polytheists that the Romans would be victorious in nine years. Heraclius, the Roman Emperor attacked the Persians initially by sea in 622 (the year of the Hijra), and after decisive battles and three successive campaigns, put them to rout in a few years. His victories happened at the same time as the believers won the victory of Badr over the Makkan polytheists. Thus the verses above contained two predictions, both of which came true in nine years.

*The Qur’an gave the news of the conquest of Makka two years before*

2. It was only six years after the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, had emigrated to Madina that he left for Makka for a minor pilgrimage. However, the Makkans stopped him at Hudaybiya and a peaceful treaty was concluded after negotiations. Some articles of the Treaty were objected to by the believers but the Qur’anic verses which were revealed following the conclusion of the Treaty described it as a manifest victory and gave the believers the decisive glad tiding, which is as follows:

In truth, God fulfilled the vision of His Messenger: You will surely enter the Sacred Mosque, if God wills, in full security; you will have your heads shaved, your hair shortened, and you will have nothing to fear. He knew what you knew not, and He granted, besides this, a near victory. He it is Who has sent His Messenger with guidance and the religion of truth, that He may cause it to prevail over all religion. God is enough for a witness. (_al-Fath_, 48.27–8)

One year later the Muslims performed the minor pilgrimage and the year after they conquered Makka. Also, Islam has been prevalent over all other religions for centuries and, if God wills, it will have a world-wide superiority in a near future.

*The Qur’an gave the news that the dead body of Pharaoh would one day be discovered*

3. In ancient Egypt, Pharaoh used to torture the Children of Israel. God sent Moses to him with the mission of inviting him to believe in One God and allow the Israelites to leave Egypt with Moses. Pharaoh refused and the struggle between them continued for a long time. However, one night Moses succeeded in marching towards the frontier with his people but Pharaoh, becoming aware of his attempt, set out to follow him. When Moses reached the Red Sea, he touched it with his staff, and a furrow opened across the sea. Pharaoh attempted to follow him, but was engulfed with his legions. While narrating this event, The Qur’an makes a very interesting prediction:

Today We shall preserve your body that you may be a sign to those after you: although most men give no heed to Our signs. (_Yunus_, 10.92)

The dead body of Pharaoh was later found floating on the Western shores of the Sinai peninsula. The native residents can still show you to this land, which is now known as _Jabal Firawn_ (Hill of Pharaoh). A few miles from this hill is a hot spring called _Hammam Firawn_ (the Bath of Pharaoh).

*Promise of Victory*

4.The Qur'an says:_"Allah has promised to those of you who believe, and do good deeds, that He will surely grant them in the land inheritance of power as He granted it to those before them; that He will establish in authority their religion which He has chosen for them. And that He will change their state after fear to one of security and peace. They will worship Me alone and not associate aught with Me."_ (24:55) And also: _"Say to those who deny faith, soon you will be vanquished."_ (3:12) and _"When comes the help of Allah and Victory, and you see the people enter Allah's religion in multitudes . . ."_ (110:1-2)

The first verse was revealed at a time of the Muslim's weakness, promising the righteous victory, and the second predicting the peoples entering into Islam in crowds, and so it came to pass, after the capture of Mecca, and in the time of the Caliphs Abu Bakr, 'Umar, 'Uthman and 'Ali, who were from the most pious companions of the Prophet, were established by Allah in the land, defeating the Persian and Roman empires, so that Islam was established from Spain to parts of China in a mere twenty years. This, in part, fulfills another prophecy of the Qur'an: _"It is He who has sent the Messenger with guidance, and the religion of truth, to make it triumphant over all religions."_ (9:32) Christianity, Judaism, paganism have never regained any lasting dominance, physically and intellectually since the coming of Islam. The secular philosophies of communism and capitalism are in the process of being dealt death blows. At the present rate of growth Islam will over take Christianity by 2025 in terms of numbers. See also Qur'an 48:18-21 and 1:13, which promise victory.

*Tidings of the Last Day*

5. A considerable part of the Qur’an is about the events of the Last Day. The Qur’an describes how the world will be destroyed and re-built again and how the dead will be raised, assembled in the Place of Mustering, and, after being judged, will go to either Paradise or Hell. The Qur’an also gives a vivid description of Paradise and Hell and the life in them.

*Examples of the Prophet’s predictions which exist in books of Tradition (hadeeths)*

1 ‘Umar reports in a narration recorded in _Sahih al-Muslim_:

‘Before the Battle of Badr started, God’s Messenger, upon him be peace and blessings, walked around the battlefield and pointed to some locations, saying, _Abu Jahl will be killed here, ‘Utba here, Shayba here, Walid here_, and so on. By God, we found, after the battle, the dead bodies of all those men in the exact places that God’s Messenger had pointed out.’

*While in Makka under great tortures, the Prophet predicted the future victories of Islam*

2. Bukhari and Abu Dawud quote Habbab ibn Arat, who said:

_Once, during the days of trouble and torture in Makka, I went to God’s Messenger, who was sitting in the shade of the Ka‘ba. I was still a slave in the hands of the Makkans then. They inflicted on me severe tortures. Unable to endure those tortures any more, I requested God’s Messenger to pray to God for help and salvation. But he turned towards me and said:_

_By God, previous communities had to endure more pitiless tortures. Some of them were made to lie in ditches and cut in two with saws but this did not make them forsake their faith. They were skinned alive but they never became weak against the enemy. Surely God will perfect this religion, but you display undue haste. A day will come when a woman will travel alone by herself from San’a to Hadramawt fearing nothing but wild beasts. However, you show impatience._

Habbab concluded:

_By God, what God’s Messenger predicted that day, have all come true. I have personally witnessed it all_.

*The Messenger predicted ‘Ammar’s martyrdom in a civil war*

3. Bukhari, Muslim and Ahmad ibn Hanbal record:

During the construction of the Prophet’s Mosque in Madina, God’s Messenger, upon him be peace and blessings, told ‘Ammar:

_What a pity O ‘Ammar, a rebellious group will kill you._

‘Ammar was killed in the Battle of Siffin by the supporters of Mu‘awiya, who rebelled against Caliph ‘Ali.

*The Prophet foretold that Fatima would join him first of all after his death*

4. Before his death, the Messenger called his daughter Fatima to his bedside and informed her that she would be the first among his family to join him after his death. Fatima joined her father, the pride of mankind, six months later.

*The Prophet predicted the Mongol invasion *

5. The Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, predicted the Mongol invasion, saying:

_The Hour will not come before you fight against a people with red faces, small, slant eyes and flat noses. They wear hairy leather boots_.

*The Messenger predicted the caliphate of Abu Bakr and ‘Umar*

6. As related by Hakim, Tirmidhi, Ibn Hanbal and Ibn Maja, by repeatedly declaring, _You should, after my death, follow the way of Abu Bakr and ‘Umar_, the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, meant that Abu Bakr and ‘Umar would succeed him as caliphs. He also predicted that Abu Bakr’s reign would be short, whereas ‘Umar would remain longer to be able to make many conquests.

*The Prophet predicted the conquest of many important cities*

7. According to authentic narrations, the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, gave his community the glad tidings that they would conquer Damascus, Jerusalem, Iraq, Persia, Istanbul (Constantinople) and Cyprus, and that the religion of Islam would reach as far as the remotest corners of the world in the east and west.

*The Prophet predicted the forms of government after him*

8. The Prophet declared:

_This affair began with Prophethood and as a mercy; then it will be mercy and Caliphate; afterwards it will change into a cruel monarchy, and finally into an iniquity and tyranny. He also prophesied: Surely, the Caliphate after me will last thirty years; afterwards it will a cruel monarchy._

Whatever the noble Prophet predicted came true.

*The Prophet predicted the caliphate and martyrdom of ‘Uthman*

9. According to an authentic narration, the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, declared:

_‘Uthman will be killed while reading the Qur’an. God will dress him in a shirt but they will desire to remove it from him. _

By this saying, he meant that ‘Uthman would become Caliph but his deposition would be sought, and finally he would be martyred while reading the Qur’an. This happened exactly as he predicted.

*The Prophet foretold the future victories of Sa‘d*

10. As narrated in a authentic Tradition, the noble Prophet of God, upon him be peace and blessings, said to Sa‘d ibn Abi Waqqas when the latter was gravely ill:

_It is hoped that you will be spared so that some people may benefit through you and some others be harmed through you._

By this, he suggested that Sa‘d would be a great commander and make many conquests, and while many peoples would benefit from him by converting to Islam, many others would be harmed through him as a result of the collapse of their states.

Sa‘d, just as predicted by the holy Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, took the command of the Muslim armies and destroyed the Persian Sassanid Empire, bringing many peoples within the guidance of Islam.

*The Prophet predicted the conquest of Cyprus*

11. Once, when the Prophet woke up in the house of Umm Haram, the aunt of Anas ibn Malik, who served the Messenger for ten years in Madina, he smilingly said:

_I dreamt that my community would be waging war in the sea sitting on thrones like kings._

Umm Haram asked: ‘Pray that I too may be with them’. He said firmly: _You shall be_.

All this came true forty years later when Umm Haram accompanied her husband ‘Ubada ibn Samit, on the conquest of Cyprus. She died there, and her tomb has since been a visited place.

*The Prophet predicted the appearance of Mukhtar and Hajjaj*

12. According to an authentic narration, the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, declared:

_From the tribe of Thaqif will appear a liar who claims Prophethood and a blood-thirsty tyrant._

By this, he gave tidings of the notorious Mukhtar, who claimed Prophethood, and the criminal Hajjaj, who killed tens of thousands of people.

*The Prophet predicted the conquest of Istanbul*

13. Again, according to an authentic narration, the Prophet, upon him be peace and blessings, declared:

_Surely, Constantinople (Istanbul) will be conquered (by my community); how blessed the commander who will conquer it, and how blessed his army_.

He thus foretold the conquest of Istanbul by Muslims, and indicated the high spiritual rank of Sultan Mehmed, the Conqueror, and the virtuousness of his army. What he foretold took place centuries later.

*The Prophet mentioned that there would be signs forewarning the approach of the last day*.

a. The barefooted bedouins competing in building tall buildings. Today we find in the Arabian Peninsula, the Arabs who used to be impoverished herders of camels and sheep, are competing in building the tallest tower blocks. Two of the latest examples are Kingdom Center in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and Al Faisaliah Center in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia (see SkyscraperPage.com, SkyscraperPage.com

b. The Mosques would be like palaces. This is clearly the case, even though the Prophet ordered simplicity in the houses of Allah, the mosques have become more and more fantastic, with golden domes, marbled floors, lavish carpets and chandeliers. (see http://home.mweb.co.za/ka/kayef/images/masjinabi.jpg)

c. Disappearance of trustworthiness, so much so that one would only be able to say: _"I know a trustworthy person in such-and-such town."_

d. The increase in killing, so that the one who kills does not know why he killed, and the one killed does not know why he was killed. I was recently sent an article from the _Washington Post_ about the rise of gang warfare. Part of the initiation ceremony was for a new gang member(some times as young as eleven) to shoot someone. The second highest cause of death from fifteen to thirty five in the US are gun related. The massacre of civilians in the Vietnam War by American troops who had little idea why they were there, and the increase of such conflicts, is further illustration of the fulfillment of this prophecy. As are the rise of insane mass murders, of children killing children, such as Jamie Bulger.

e. The increase of the use of _riba_ (usury/interest) so that no one will able to escape being tainted by it. This clearly the state of the world economy today.

f. The enemies of the Muslims dividing the Muslim's wealth and lands between them, the Muslims abandoning _jihad_, and concerning themselves only with the worldly matters. We have already mentioned this.

g. The increase of literacy.

h. The decrease of religious knowledge due to the disappearance of scholars.

i. The increase of musical instruments, and the Muslims making it lawful even though the Prophet has forbidden them.

j. The increase of sexual promiscuity, and new diseases that people had not herd of before spreading amongst them as a consequence of that. This is clear, with the arrival of AIDS, and other previously unheard of viruses.

k. Appearance of _Dajjals_ (liars), each claiming to be a Messenger of Allah, while Muhammad is the last messenger. There are numerous examples of this, starting with Musailima, who arose in the time of the Prophet, just before his death, to more modern liars such as Elija Muhammad, founder of the Black American racist movement _"The Nation of Islam"_, and India's pretender Gulam Ahmed of Qadian.

l. Nakedness of women while still being dressed and people copulating like donkeys in public. Obviously a direct reference to soft and hard-core pornography, which has become a dark stain on our society in recent times.

m. The drinking of wine becoming common, and the Muslims making it lawful by calling it another name.

n. Shouting in the mosques and lack of unity.

o. The worst and most ignorant will become leaders and they will be oppressors. Bill Clinton, saddam Hussain and majority of worlds Leaders are prime examples.

p. A man will obey his wife and disobey his mother, and treat his friends kindly and shun his father.

q. Men will wear silk and gold, and the making of it lawful by the Muslims even though the Prophet had forbidden it for the men of his _'Ummah_ (nation).

r. People will abandon the religion for a small worldly gain, and keeping to the religion will be like holding two hot coals.

*Conclusion*

How is it that even though the Prophet made all these prophecies, Christian missionaries are still trying to reject the prophetic mission of Muhammad (pbuh). Ever since the advent of Islam, Christians have been unable to challenge the teachings of Islam, therefore they have had to try and resort to lies and distortions of the Holy Qur’an in order to support their claims. They have fabricated lies against the Prophet, claimed he was epileptic, claimed he was conspiring with Jew/
Christians and some have even claimed he was the devil in disguise. We would like to ask those so-called missionaries, aren’t these the exact claims the Jews made against the prophet Jesus (pbuh). However, they seem to be in a state of ignorance fuelled by pride and prejudice, adamant of repeating the same mistakes the Jews made by refusing to open their hearts to the beauty of Islam. As Allah informs us in the Qur’an:

_And say: "Truth has (now) arrived, and Falsehood perished: for Falsehood
is (by its nature) bound to perish." (Qur’an 17.81)_

*Allah knows best!*

Further Prophecies by Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him:

This was not the only prophesy made by the final messenger of God, Muhammad (peace be upon him), rather there were many more such as the time when 10,000 of the troops of the pagan army of Quraish were advancing upon his city to utterly destroy him and his followers (in 'The Battle of the Trench' ) and he and about 3000 of his followers were preparing as best they could to stave off this attack by digging a trench. While prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was digging with them he made a number of prophesies including the Muslim's capture of Al-Yemen, Al-Sham (Jerusalem, Iraq, etc.), Morrocco, Persia, and the Eastern countries. All of this was said by him while many of the Muslims were expecting to be totally destroyed at any minute by the advancing army which vastly outnumbered them and was much better armed. 


Another example would be that of Al-Israa(17):7. Then there was also the prophesy made by Muhammad a couple of years before his death that before he would die Makkah, the capital of pagan Arabia, would be captured by the Muslims. This prophesy too came true. On another occation, the prophet was sitting in a garden. Uthmaan ibn Affan walked in and the prophet asked Abu Musa Al-Ashari to give him glad tidings that he shall be of the people of Paradise and to further inform him that the people would mutiny against him. This prophecy was fulfilled many years after the death of the prophet (peace be upon him) when Uthman became the third Caliph and was murdered shortly therafter when a party of the citizens rose against him and slew him. 

Ali ibn Abi Talib, the fourth Caliph, had also been informed by the Prophet of his assassination in such detail that he knew the man who was going to kill him, and identified him pointing him out to the people. They asked Ali why he did not kill the man and he replied: "Then who will kill me?" The night preceding his assassination Ali came out, gazed at the sky and said: "By Allah the prophet (peace be upon him) never told a lie, nor was a lie ever told to him." The next day the same man killed Ali, as the prophet had predicted. 

Safinah narrated that the Prophet (peace be upon him) said: "The Caliphate of Prophecy will last thirty years; then Allah will give the rule of His Kingdom to whomever He wills." (narrated by Abu-Dawood). This was indeed the length of the Caliphate after the death of the prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). After that, the rule of monarchies replaced the rule of the Caliphate. 

The Prophet also predicted the division of the Muslims into many sects, and how some people would do to Ali what the Christians did to Jesus. This clearly refers to the Shi'its, who exaggerate the love and praise of Ali to such a degree that one of their sects, Al-Nusaria, actually worship him as the manifestation of Allah. 

Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) further predicted the capture of Egypt, and commanded his followers when this were to occur that they should treat the people well. He further prophesied that the Muslims would overthrow the Persian Empire and seize the treasures of the their Emperor Choseros. He also told one of the companions by the name of Suraqa bin Malik that he would be given the bracelets of Caesar. Many years after the death of the prophet, these bracelets fell into the possession of Umar ibn Al-Khattab and he called upon Suraqa and placed the bracelets on his arms, reminding him of the prophet's words.

Awf ibn Malik narrated in Sahih Al-Bukhari: 

"I went to the Prophet (peace be upon him) during the battle of Tabuk while he was sitting in a leather tent. He said, 'Count six signs that indicate the approach of the [final] Hour: 1) My death; 2) The conquest of Jerusalem; 3) A plague that will afflict you (and kill you in great numbers) as the plague that afflicts sheep; 4) The increase of wealth to such an extent that even if one is given one-hundred Dinars, he will not be satisfied; 5) Then an affliction which no Arab house will escape; 6) And then a truce between you and Banu al-Asfar (i.e. the Byzantines, or Christians) who will betray you and attack you under eighty flags. Under each flag will be twelve thousand soldiers.'" 

Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him mentioned several signs that humans will see before the Day of Judgment, one of them was when he predicted the coming of the TV and the Internet by saying: "One of the signs of the Day of Judgment is when WICKEDNESS enters every house from the Far East to the Far West." The wickness of Pornography and other things on TV and the Internet come to us right in our homes from all over the world.

The prophesies are many and varied. Some of them deal with what the financial situation of the Muslims shall be after him, some deal with what their moral and religious situation shall be, some deal with upcoming battles, some deal with trials and the anti-Christ and the coming of Gog and Magog. Some deal with the second coming of Jesus (peace be upon him), and many other issues which can not be dealt with here. However, I shall leave it up to the interested student to research this topic in order to verify its authenticity. Two useful references on this topic are: 

*1.Ashrat Al-Sa'a (The signs of the hour), by Yusuf Al-Wabil.

2.It'haf Al-Jama'ah Bima Ja'a fi Al-Fitan Wa Al-Malahim Wa Ashrat Al-Sa'a, By Humood Abdullah Al-Tuwaijiri.*

Your article is an excellent reference point, but there are more prophecies regarding the End of Time etc that you could have included. E.g. the hadith regarding that people will traverse great distances in short periods of time; the hadith describing an airplane as *"a white donkey made of iron whose span between its two ears is 40 cubits."* This hadith refers to what the Dajjal will ride on. The Prophet (pbuh) is also reported to have said that the Dajjal will enter into every city. When asked what the Dajjal's speed will be like the Prophet (pbuh) is reported to have replied: "*Like a wind that leaves a cloud in its trail.*" and so on. These are particularly related to the coming of the Dajjal. There is also, I have heard in a lecture by Hamza Yusuf, an ayat regarding Pollution as one of the signs of the end of time - i.e. a thick clear smoke that one can see in the sky; "Then watch thou for the Day that the sky will bring forth a kind of smoke Plainly visible. (The Noble Quran, 44:10)" *Also, there is an ayat regarding Satan and how he will "command man to change Allah's Creation" (an-Nisa' 4:119)*. To me, I cannot see it any other way but to mean genetics/modification to human DNA etc, all of which is happening now - e.g. Dolly the Sheep etc. This is a particularly interesting ayat.

You may also add:

The Prophet (pbuh) is reported to have said as regards to one of the signs of the end of time: "People will hop between the clouds and the earth" Which is related to the whole concept of traversing long distances in short times, and to the whole idea of the use of airplanes for travelling or indeed "hopping between the clouds and the earth".

In another narration the Prophet (pbuh) is reported to have said that people will dance with instruments on their heads (which some have interpreted as headphones) and that they would stay up all night dancing like that (which connotes the whole idea of people going to nightclubs and disco's, with blazing music above their heads while they dance the night through). He (pbuh) is also reported to have said that intoxicants would be widely used.

In fact, there are so many prophecies/signs of the end of time that Muslim scholars have identified three types of signs:

1) Signs that have occurred 
2) Signs that have occurred and continue to intensify
3) Signs that haven't occurred yet
Narrated by Abu Hurairah, Prophet Mohammad صلى الله عليه وسلم said: "*The Hour (of Resurrection/Judgment day) will not occur, until the land of the Arabs returns to being pastures and rivers."* (Sahih Muslim).

A variation of this Hadith also appears in Musnad of Imam Ahmad: 

*"The Hour (of Resurrection) will not occur until the Arabian Peninsula returns, as it used to be, paradises and rivers." *(Musnad Ahmad)

but look this

*Sahara Desert Greening Due to Climate Change?*
James Owen
for National Geographic News
July 31, 2009


Desertification, drought, and despair—that's what global warming has in store for much of Africa. Or so we hear.

Emerging evidence is painting a very different scenario, one in which rising temperatures could benefit millions of Africans in the driest parts of the continent

Scientists are now seeing signals that the Sahara desert and surrounding regions are greening due to increasing rainfall.

If sustained, these rains could revitalize drought-ravaged regions, reclaiming them for farming communities.

This desert-shrinking trend is supported by climate models, which predict a return to conditions that turned the Sahara into a lush savanna some 12,000 years ago.

Green Shoots

The green shoots of recovery are showing up on satellite images of regions including the Sahel, a semi-desert zone bordering the Sahara to the south that stretches some 2,400 miles (3,860 kilometers).

Images taken between 1982 and 2002 revealed extensive regreening throughout the Sahel, according to a new study in the journal Biogeosciences.

The study suggests huge increases in vegetation in areas including central Chad and western Sudan.

The transition may be occurring because hotter air has more capacity to hold moisture, which in turn creates more rain, said Martin Claussen of the Max Planck Institute for Meteorology in Hamburg, Germany, who was not involved in the new study.

"The water-holding capacity of the air is the main driving force," Claussen said. 

While satellite images can't distinguish temporary plants like grasses that come and go with the rains, ground surveys suggest recent vegetation change is firmly rooted. 

In the eastern Sahara area of southwestern Egypt and northern Sudan, new trees—such as acacias—are flourishing, according to Stefan Kröpelin, a climate scientist at the University of Cologne's Africa Research Unit in Germany.

"Shrubs are coming up and growing into big shrubs. This is completely different from having a bit more tiny grass," said Kröpelin, who has studied the region for two decades.

In 2008 Kröpelin—not involved in the new satellite research—visited Western Sahara, a disputed territory controlled by Morocco.

"The nomads there told me there was never as much rainfall as in the past few years," Kröpelin said. "They have never seen so much grazing land."

"Before, there was not a single scorpion, not a single blade of grass," he said.

"Now you have people grazing their camels in areas which may not have been used for hundreds or even thousands of years. You see birds, ostriches, gazelles coming back, even sorts of amphibians coming back," he said.

"The trend has continued for more than 20 years. It is indisputable." 

Uncertain Future

An explosion in plant growth has been predicted by some climate models. 

For instance, in 2005 a team led by Reindert Haarsma of the Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute in De Bilt, the Netherlands, forecast significantly more future rainfall in the Sahel.

The study in Geophysical Research Letters predicted that rainfall in the July to September wet season would rise by up to two millimeters a day by 2080.

Satellite data shows "that indeed during the last decade, the Sahel is becoming more green," Haarsma said.

Even so, climate scientists don't agree on how future climate change will affect the Sahel: Some studies simulate a decrease in rainfall.

"This issue is still rather uncertain," Haarsma said. 

Max Planck's Claussen said North Africa is the area of greatest disagreement among climate change modelers.

Forecasting how global warming will affect the region is complicated by its vast size and the unpredictable influence of high-altitude winds that disperse monsoon rains, Claussen added.

"Half the models follow a wetter trend, and half a drier trend." 

Saudia arabia










This prophecy has started to materialize:

A Muslim man named Zaheer has recently reported on his blog ( http://zaheersblog.blogspot.com ) that he went to Saudi Arabia to perform Umrah. He went to Madina first and then Makka. On June 27, 2010, on his way to Makka, may be about twenty five miles from it, he started noticing greenery. The whole desert looked like a faint green meadow. This greenery was not the result of some intentional gardening or landscaping. This is what used to be a bare desert and it is miles and miles of land.

The following are photos taken by Faraz Omar showing the new greenery in Saudi Arabia:

*OMG! Is Arabia turning green?*
By Faraz Omar on 16 March 2010

JEDDAH – On our way back from Makkah, we could not help but notice the "greenery" that had spread across the desert sands and mountains on both sides of the highway. At first we looked cursorily, "ah, some green offshoots." Then we just couldn't stop looking. A long stretch of the highway, for God knows how many kilometers, had unmistakably become quite green with desert grass.

In my years of uncountable number of travels to Makkah (Alhamdulillah @ the blessing!), I – or my family – have never ever witnessed this.

I got excited! Is Arabia turning green? We've been listening since childhood the prophecy of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), who was the last Prophet of God to the entire humankind, that one of the (minor) signs of the Last Day is that Arabia will become green.

Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said, "The Hour will not be established until the land of the Arabs returns to being pastures and rivers." (Sahih Muslim)

It was like, "Subhan Allah! Has this started happening?" I returned and spoke to some people and many had noticed this. So, I decided to call some of our own "wizards of ooze" and see what they have to say about it.

"They are doing that to prevent sand storms," said Prof. Magdy Yousef Yousef Shamy of King Abdul Aziz University. He's from the department of environmental sciences.

Hmm, so a human effort, is it? "Yes, yes, it's human effort," he replied confidently.

Interesting and quite good, I thought. Indeed, the desert sands can be quite lethal during sandstorms for motorists.

But that doesn't mean the prophecy is not coming true. Human beings do what they have to do, but it's up to Allah to bless that effort with the fruit or to not bring out any result out of it.

Moreover, the Islamic prophecy of the return of Prophet Jesus (peace be upon him), the Messiah, is that he will descend near the white minaret east of Damascus.

"...he will descend to the white minaret in the east of Damascus, wearing two garments dyed with saffron, placing his hands on the wings of two angels." (Sahih Muslim)

[See: Signs of Day of Judgment by Ibn Katheer]

A Side Point: Not only did the mosque not exist when the Prophet (peace be upon him) said that, but Damascus also was under the rule of Romans. It was not a Muslim territory. In fact, it was conquered after the death of the Prophet (peace be upon him).

So, the white minaret is a human effort made possible by Allah's blessing. The point is the prophecy will become true Insha Allah when its time comes to pass, but only Allah knows if this phenomenon is the sign of it. The greenery may sustain or may not sustain.

When I mentioned our professor's input to a colleague at work, he said, "I've never seen any work going out there. And what about the amount of water it would require to sustain it?"

Hmm, neither did I see any work being carried out, nor did I read any report that "concerned authorities" were doing this.

But that doesn't mean work wasn't done, because I and he are not at the highway 24 hours everyday, and we do not read every single report in the newspaper. Nevertheless, it's a valid concern to verify if the government is really doing this.

So, stay tuned till we get more information from more "experts" to know if Arabia is really turning green. Till then, ma'assalamah!
__________________
God/Allah say in the Quran:

*38:8 "...but they are in doubt concerning My Quran and this is because they have not yet tasted My Punishment!*
*O My servants who have transgressed against their own souls, despair not of the mercy of Allah. Indeed, Allah forgives all sins. Truly, He is Most Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Surah az-Zumar 39:53) *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

